# door jams



## Blue Man (Jul 15, 2005)

I want to bullnose drywall into the door jams and I forgot what it is called? I will kerf cut jams and use 5/4 stock, is this correct and is there anything else to consider or any suggestions? I am building a rustic Nothern Sante Fe style home.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Not sure if I even know what you are talking about, - - but you mean 'dado-cut', (or even rabbet-cut), not kerf-cut, - - do you mean to avoid having to use door casings?? I did something like that once, - - on a 9-million dollar home with 60 9' tall 'split-jamb' doors, - - I made a jig that separated the split-jambs equally to allow my straight-fluted router bit to contour the 'dado-groove' exactly to the wall on each side, - - then removed the jig, pushed the split-jambs back together to the walls, - - absolutely no caulk allowed anywhere in this house, - - the internationally renowned architect was Michael Graves. He's a bed-bug, but a genius.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Blue Man said:


> is there anything else to consider or any suggestions?


Trim Tex.


----------



## creativecarpent (Apr 27, 2005)

*me too!*

I am currently remodeling a house that is being redesigned by an architect out of california. The jambs we are leaving alone have an L-shaped bead that returns into a 1/16th inch kerf cut into the jamb. I had to remove some of them and am now trying to figure out how I am going to recreate the look because I cannot find that L-bead anywhere. It's a metal L-bead that has a 1/16th inch fold-over on the leg that is pushed into the jamb which keeps it from pulling out. My current ideas of using other types of L-bead have me worrying about the bead pulling out messing up the finishe with the jamb movement.


----------



## BustedThumb (Aug 9, 2005)

Michael Graves eh,???

Just curious, were the Construction Drawings colored pencil on butter paper 

I like his work and he was a very popular Architect to study, emulate and envy while in school.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

BustedThumb said:


> Michael Graves eh,???
> 
> Just curious, were the Construction Drawings colored pencil on butter paper
> 
> I like his work and he was a very popular Architect to study, emulate and envy while in school.


I'm surprised they weren't, - - but I do remember the PLANS for this house were a few inches thick and ran $750,000 'before changes'!! 

By the way, - - this $9M house wasn't even going to 'occupied', - - it was simply to be a 'flop-house' for friends and relatives of the owners of the 'real' mansion right across the street!!


----------

